# Need help urgently!!!



## stevemic (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know where to turn, my friends tell me I have gone crazy and to let it go but I feel like its eating me up inside. 

There's this girl and in one weeks time she will be getting married, and I just can't accept that she's not with me. 

I'm 23 and six years ago at a party I shared a kiss with this girl and it was amazing, since then she is all I think about, that kiss has been my one and only moment of intimacy. 

Back then I was really shy, still am in a way, and never really pursued it any further. 

Now she is getting married and I can't take it, the grooms a prick, and she's got a ugly baby with him. I think if I was to tell her how I feel she would leave it all behind and come with me. 

I need help, how can I stop this wedding?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

> I don't know where to turn, my friends tell me I have gone crazy and to let it go but I feel like its eating me up inside.
> 
> There's this girl and in one weeks time she will be getting married, and I just can't accept that she's not with me.
> 
> ...


First of all grow up man. You need some tough love.

You kissed her...that's it??? You can't possibly love someone after a kiss, this isn't a Disney Movie.

And calling her baby ugly is a sure way to win a womans heart. You should call her and tell her she makes ugly babies with her future husband. She'll come running to you.


----------



## stevemic (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude but you weren't there, you never experienced it, to me it was the best night of my life. 
Everything was perfect on that night, it was the last night of high school and I was at my friends house. I caught a glimpse of her across the room and we were both drawn to each other. The kiss seemed to last forever.

I have thought about spreading rumours about that her fiancée is sleeping around, but I don't want it to get back to me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if you truly want the best for her, then let her go be happy with her new husband and stay the F away- forever


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Your not in love with her, you are obsessed with her, in love with the idea of being with her...or a stalker....dude get yourself some help, listen to your friends they are right...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

stevemic said:


> I don't know where to turn, my friends tell me I have gone crazy and to let it go but I feel like its eating me up inside.
> 
> There's this girl and in one weeks time she will be getting married, and I just can't accept that she's not with me.
> 
> ...


You`re crazy


----------



## stevemic (Mar 14, 2012)

That is what true love is, wanting someone so badly that you can't bear them to be with another. 
I haven't been invited to the wedding, surely that is saying that she has feelings for me - she can't bear to see me on her wedding day.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

You want to stop the wedding and want her to be with you.

You said, "I think if I was to tell her how I feel she would leave it all behind and come with me."

Why don't you tell her how you feel? It will stop the wedding just like you said.


----------



## stevemic (Mar 14, 2012)

Writing here is not the same as real life, I WISH I could tell her but the truth is I am a coward and don't speak my feelings. 
If the wedding gets cancelled then hopefully she can see that I am the one.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

stevemic said:


> That is what true love is, wanting someone so badly that you can't bear them to be with another.
> I haven't been invited to the wedding, surely that is saying that she has feelings for me - she can't bear to see me on her wedding day.


I'm thinking this is a troll thread, but here it goes anyways..

No if you really love her, you would be happy that she is marrying the guy SHE loves..and you havent been invited because 1) she thinks you have issues and would cause a scene.. or 2) in her mind she dosent see you as a close friend or family, you know people that usually get invited to weddings.


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

stevemic said:


> That is what true love is, wanting someone so badly that you can't bear them to be with another.
> I haven't been invited to the wedding, surely that is saying that she has feelings for me - she can't bear to see me on her wedding day.


No. You aren't invited because you are some creepy dude who she made out with one drunken night at a high school party who is now stalking her - and the restraining order prevents you from being in the same building as her.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

If she wanted you, she would be with you.

She's not.


----------



## stevemic (Mar 14, 2012)

What would you all have me do, give up the woman I have spent the last six years of my life fantasising about believing that one day we will be together, Give her up and let her walk down the aisle with someone who doesn't care for her. 
How will I ever find someone as perfect as her?


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

stevemic said:


> I don't mean to be rude but you weren't there, you never experienced it, to me it was the best night of my life.
> Everything was perfect on that night, it was the last night of high school and I was at my friends house. I caught a glimpse of her across the room and we were both drawn to each other. The kiss seemed to last forever.
> 
> I have thought about spreading rumours about that her fiancée is sleeping around, but I don't want it to get back to me.


so you want to start a relantionship with her, based on a lie you started....ok time to grow the EFFE up....


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

stevemic said:


> what would you all have me do, give up the woman *i have spent the last six years of my life fantasising about* believing that one day we will be together, give her up and let her walk down the aisle with someone who doesn't care for her.
> How will i ever find someone as perfect as her?



creepy... Yes!


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

This post sounds very .... strange


----------



## Speed (Dec 9, 2011)

stevemic said:


> What would you all have me do, give up the woman I have spent the last six years of my life fantasising about believing that one day we will be together, Give her up and let her walk down the aisle with someone who doesn't care for her.
> How will I ever find someone as perfect as her?


Hell you have already wasted 6 years doing nothing about it. What's the rest of your life?


----------



## sohereiam (Jan 19, 2012)

stevemic said:


> What would you all have me do, give up the woman I have spent the last six years of my life fantasising about believing that one day we will be together, Give her up and let her walk down the aisle with someone who doesn't care for her.
> How will I ever find someone as perfect as her?


Buddy, you sound young. You will find a lot of other women if you let yourself! She is getting married, leave it be. It may hurt now but trust me. There are over a billion women out there.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe you should go kidnap that ugly baby of theirs and demand the girl to cancel the wedding.

Oh, sorry I forgot. You already said you're a coward.

Oh well...Maybe next kiss


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

stevemic said:


> That is what true love is, wanting someone so badly that you can't bear them to be with another.
> I haven't been invited to the wedding, surely that is saying that she has feelings for me - she can't bear to see me on her wedding day.


This is not true love. It is stalking. She has made her choice. She has a baby with this guy.

Let her go. This is absurdly infantile. Very sad if this is not just a creepy a joke.


----------



## KirkSpock (Mar 21, 2012)

I second the troll comment. But I just can't help myself.....

*What would you all have me do, give up the woman I have spent the last six years of my life fantasising about believing that one day we will be together*
Isn't that the line/justification for every creepy, bizarre, sick, mentally unstable celebrity stalker who gets caught?

And if this kiss was so magical, why did she hook up with a man who is an ahole? I can draw only two conclusions from that....either your are the lousiest kisser in the world (hence her fleeing into another mans arms), or you are a person who is experiencing delusions of grandeur (ie: fantasies that you project onto other, unwilling participants...you know, like those crazy celebrity stalkers who are caught rifling through the pantie drawers of their poor victims...poor victims, you know, like this girl who is about to be happily married)Either way...... C R E E P Y!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If you feed the trolls they come back!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sure she knows he's creepy too.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

stevemic said:


> ...and she's got a ugly baby with him.


At first I thought you sounded really creepy but damn, if she has an ugly baby with him then it makes sense to save her from marrying that guy.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> At first I thought you sounded really creepy but damn, if she has an ugly baby with him then it makes sense to save her from marrying that guy.


I know, right? If she marries him they'll probably have 2 or 3 more ugly babies and we all know the world already has too many of those :rofl:


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

381917 said:


> I know, right? If she marries him they'll probably have 2 or 3 more ugly babies and we all know the world already has too many of those :rofl:


Seriously! He should have opened with that, then we would know it was serious business regarding the genetic future of our kind.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> Seriously! He should have opened with that, then we would know it was serious business regarding the genetic future of our kind.


Hey, if good people stand by and let stuff like this happen, before we know it, probably by the time our grandkids are grown up, all babies will be ugly!!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL @ the responses...

When the priest or officiant says "if anyone feels this couple should not be united in Holy Matrimony, speak now or forever hold your peace..." you need to speak up then. Make a scene and be bold about it.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

@Stevemic

Has it occurred to you that you probably shouldn't be with this woman since you clearly have no respect for her? What does it say that you think she'd GET MARRIED on a whim. Apparently you believe she cannot make major life choices competently. 

If you were to tell her how you feel, I'm guessing that she'd still get married and you'd get a restraining order.

What you need to do... very seriously... is seek therapy. This fixation is just not healthy.


----------

